# My redfoot constantly bobs her head?



## xLilliax (Jan 23, 2011)

Is this normal? Its just always moving up and down..
:S


----------



## matt41gb (Jan 23, 2011)

They do that a lot when they breathe. They really lack a diaphragm, so they don't generate oxygen intake quite like us. Are you sure you have a female? Sometimes males in their prime (especially male cherry-heads) will do this when they want to mate, or establish dominance. I assure you as long as he/she isn't mouth breathing, or has a runny nasal discharge, head bobbing is perfectly normal for a red-foot.

-Matt


----------



## xLilliax (Jan 23, 2011)

No I'm not sure of the sex, I just assume its a she. And she had a little snot bubble earlier today, but that was it. And she yawned, but no mouth breathing. :O And shes/hes about 8 months old.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, they do that a lot, especially when a young hatchling and new to your house (breathing, exacerbated by nervousness being around humans). It may subside a bit as s/he settles in and grows up a bit, but you will still see it. In my house, we joke that our tortoise always says yes, never no! "See...Trevor thinks its a good idea!" hehe


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 23, 2011)

You mentioned a snot bubble, keep an eye on that and keep her warm.


----------



## Candy (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree with Mary Anne keep an eye on her and make sure the temps are up around 85 in her hide. I find that mine bob their heads when their smelling something also. Is she in a new enclosure?


----------



## xLilliax (Jan 23, 2011)

I will, and yes she is in a new enclosure. I just brought her home awhile ago. She is still acclimating, but she is very active when she comes out. And is eating like a little gremlin!


----------



## Candy (Jan 23, 2011)

Then I would say that she's just getting to know her new enclosure. Posts pics when you get some.


----------



## xLilliax (Jan 23, 2011)

i have pics posted!  The one is of her eating and its in the photo forum. named dinner! Nomnom lol. It should be under todays posts


----------

